# [Resolved] warning {startup issues}



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

When I start my computer I get this warning
Package for the web error
this program is used internally by package of the web. It should not be executed directly.
What should I do?

Also I get notices in my e-mail that my mail is corrupt.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok... first of all... What OS is it? Windows what?

Did you download something that you have not started using?


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I am using ME.
no I haven't put anything new in that I haven't used.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I have been downloading some e-mail backrounds from 
Cloud Eight Stationary . I haven't used all of them.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok... goto start/run/ type in msinfo32 & click ok.... 

then click the plus(+) beside software envirement & 

then click on startup.... after you highlight startup & it loads on the right... 

go to Edit & "select all" then back to Edit & copy... 

then come back here & paste it so we can look at it.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
AdaptecDirectCD	"c:\program files\adaptec\easy cd creator 5\directcd\directcd.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AIM	c:\program files\aim95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CreateCD50	c:\progra~1\common~1\adapte~1\createcd\create~1.exe -r	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Delay	c:\windows\delayrun.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
DXM6Patch_981116	c:\windows\p_981116.exe /q:a	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Hidserv	hidserv.exe run	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Incredimail	c:\progra~1\incred~1\bin\incredimail.exe /c	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Keyboard Manager	c:\program files\netropa\one-touch multimedia keyboard\mmkeybd.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadQM	loadqm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LVComs	c:\windows\system\lvcoms.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
mgavrtclexe	c:\windows\mcbin\av\rt\mgavrtcl.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Update Detection	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MotiveMonitor	c:\program files\motive\motmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
New.net Startup	rundll32 c:\windows\newdot~2.dll,newdotnetstartup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Reality Fusion GameCam SE	c:\progra~1\realit~1\realit~1\program\rftray.exe .DEFAULT	Startup
RealTray	c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SSDPSRV	c:\windows\system\ssdpsrv.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SVAPlayer	c:\program files\sva player\svaplayer.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TaskMonitor	c:\windows\taskmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ti3000pl	c:\windows\options\cabs\ti3000\tool\ti3000pl.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
USBMMKBD	usbmmkbd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
wcmdmgr	c:\windows\wt\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WebCamRT.exe	c:\program files\logitech\quickcam\webcamrt.exe /winstart /regkey=software\logitech\quickcam.5\webcamsettings	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Yahoo! Pager	c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\ypager.exe -quiet	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ZingSpooler	c:\program files\common files\zing\zingspooler.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

give me a while to look at this

In the meantime have you downloaded this yet. If not do so now.
The fixer .
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q290700


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Sure take your time. All help is appreciated.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Ok. Sorry. I'll try reposting.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok this is what I have so far
Go to start and run / msconfig and click on the startup tab. 
remove checks where specified below


*StateMgr c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices ..........leave as is 
AdaptecDirectCD "c:\program files\adaptec\easy cd creator 5\directcd\directcd.exe" All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .........Unless you have a CD-RW in the drive to drag and drop files to it you don't need DirectCD. Available via Start -> Programs - not required. 
Also covered under "DirectCD" 
AIM c:\program files\aim95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Run .......... remove check
CreateCD50 c:\progra~1\common~1\adapte~1\createcd\
create~1.exe -r All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ......... remove check.......Adaptec Easy CD Creator version 5 system tray application.
Available via Start -> Programs - remove check.......... not required
Delay c:\windows\delayrun.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .......HP "phone-home" application. Not required
DXM6Patch_981116 c:\windows\p_981116.exe /q:a All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .........Win32 cabinet self extractor.. Not required
Hidserv hidserv.exe run All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .........it is required only if you are using USB Audio Devices you can disable via Msconfig. 
Typical examples are USB mulitmedia keyboards with volume control and web-ready keyboards 
Incredimail c:\progra~1\incred~1\bin\incredimail.exe /c All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ........"IncrediMail is an advanced, feature-rich email program
that offers you an unprecedented interactive experience. remove check..........Not required 
Keyboard Manager c:\program files\netropa\one-touch multimedia keyboard\mmkeybd.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices .......... leave for the use of the extra buttons
LoadQM loadqm.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run.......... remove check

more.........


LVComs c:\windows\system\lvcoms.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .........remove check Lvcomm server. Related to Logitech Quick Cam - works fine without it. Not required
mgavrtclexe c:\windows\mcbin\av\rt\mgavrtcl.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ... Leave this 
Microsoft Works Update Detection c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Run .........Checks for updates to MS Works. Not required
MotiveMonitor c:\program files\motive\motmon.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run 
New.net Startup rundll32 c:\windows\newdot~2.dll,newdotnetstartup All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run THIS IS SPYWARE & HAS SPECIAL REMOVAL NEEDS......... remove the check


More..........

PCHealth c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ... leave
Reality Fusion GameCam SE c:\progra~1\realit~1\realit~1\program\rftray.exe .DEFAULT Startup 
RealTray c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ..... remove the check
ScanRegistry c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ..........leave
SSDPSRV c:\windows\system\ssdpsrv.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices ..........leave
StillImageMonitor c:\windows\system\stimon.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\RunServices ......... ..........leave
SVAPlayer c:\program files\sva player\svaplayer.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run Possibly Advertising Spyware. Check here or here for information about Spyware and here for a program 
that can remove it. Ties up system resources, uninstall locks system. Requires
registry editing and manual deletion of application and settings.
Not required
SystemTray systray.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run 
TaskMonitor c:\windows\taskmon.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .........leave
ti3000pl c:\windows\options\cabs\ti3000\tool\ti300 
0pl.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run .....leave
USBMMKBD usbmmkbd.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run ..........leave
wcmdmgr c:\windows\wt\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run It will periodically contact WildTangent servers to see if an update is available for your system and allows
us to make the product exceptionally reliable. You can control its behavior,
or disable it completely, inside your Windows Control Panel. Not required
WebCamRT.exe c:\program files\logitech\quickcam\webcamrt.exe /winstart /regkey=software\logitech\quickcam.5\webcamsettings .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Run ............ remove check
Yahoo! Pager c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\ypager.exe -quiet .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
Run .......... remove check & use shortcut
ZingSpooler c:\program files\common files\zing\zingspooler.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi
on\Run.........leave


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Go to start and run *msconfig* and click on the startup tab.

Uncheck the following:

ti3000pl c:\windows\options\cabs\ti3000\tool\ti300
0pl.exe All Users

I am not sure what this is, but normally things do not load and run from cabinet files. I suspect this to be the source of the error.

I would also recommend you uncheck and remove from Add/Remove (as suggested by Savvylady):

New.net Startup rundll32 c:\windows\newdot~2.dll,newdotnetstartup

Since Zing is defunct, this should also be unchecked or removed through Add/remove:

ZingSpooler c:\program files\common files\zing\zingspooler.exe All Users

And SavvyLady's recommendations will certainly give you a more efficient startup profile...


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

hey Rog... give me the up & downs for new.net please... or rather give spoiled_brat the info


SB ... you have way to much in startup... eliminate the checks in the ones I listed & we will see about new.net too.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Savvy Lady, I'm trying to make some sence out of what you told me but since I'm pretty new to this I'm really having a hard time figuring out what you want me to do. i'm really pretty lost. Sorry I know your trying. I'm just a dummy.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok... just go to the start button / then run... type in msconfig then go to the tab that says startup....
remove checks from the ones I listed... to remove checks from....NOT THE OTHERS........
you do not need to close this to do that

and you are not dumb... you're learning!!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Did you get the download I sent you to get???


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

go to start... run... type in msconfig & click ok... go to the startup tab & then remove the checks from these things only 

AIM c:\program files\aim95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run .......... remove check 

CreateCD50 c:\progra~1\common~1\adapte~1\createcd\ 
create~1.exe -r All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run ......... remove check......

.Adaptec Easy CD Creator version 5 system tray application. 
Available via Start -> Programs - remove check.......... not required 

Delay c:\windows\delayrun.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run .......HP "phone-home" application. Not required ........... remove check

DXM6Patch_981116 c:\windows\p_981116.exe /q:a All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run .........Win32 cabinet self extractor.. Not required ........... remove check


Typical examples are USB mulitmedia keyboards with volume control and web-ready keyboards 
Incredimail c:\progra~1\incred~1\bin\incredimail.exe /
..........Not required ........... remove check

LoadQM loadqm.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run.......... remove check 

LVComs c:\windows\system\lvcoms.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run .........remove check

Lvcomm server. Related to Logitech Quick Cam - works fine without it.
Not required ........... remove check

Microsoft Works Update Detection c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run .........Checks for updates to MS Works. Not required ........... remove check


New.net Startup rundll32 c:\windows\newdot~2.dll,newdotnetstartup All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run THIS IS SPYWARE & HAS SPECIAL REMOVAL NEEDS......... remove the check 

RealTray c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run ..... remove the check 

ScanRegistry c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run ..........leave 


SVAPlayer c:\program files\sva player\svaplayer.exe
Not required ........... remove check


ti3000pl c:\windows\options\cabs\ti3000\tool\ti300 ........... remove check


wcmdmgr c:\windows\wt\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows
\CurrentVersion\Run It will periodically contact WildTangent servers to see if an update
Not required ........... remove check

WebCamRT.exe c:\program files\logitech\quickcam\webcamrt.exe /winstart
/regkey=software\logitech\quickcam.5\webcamsettings .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ............ remove check 

Yahoo! Pager c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\ypager.exe -quiet .DEFAULT HKU\. DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run .......... remove check & use shortcut 

ZingSpooler c:\program files\common files\zing\zingspooler.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersi 
on\Run........... remove check


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

When you have done all the UNchecking ... on the bottom.. Click apply & then OK... it will ask you to reboot... do that & come back here


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Ok I think I found all of them except the ones that said run.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok look at the new list above... I made it easier to read


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Ok I unchecked all that you said and I downloaded what you told me to. Thank you for all the help and for saying I'm not dumb. I sure feel like I am when it comes to this computer.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

wait you're not finished

Go to start/settings/control panel/add-remove programs... look for this 

New.Net 
if you see it...click on it & when highlighted go to runinstall lower right corner... Click it & follow thru & come back here


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Here I am again.I found the new.net but cna't find runinstall
only add / remove ok cancel apply. Now what?


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

look and make sure its gone from add-remove


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

next ..........

First, you will need to locate the New.net ".dll" file that is on the computer. Do this by doing a search for "newdot*.*".

in the SEARCH window... put newdot*.* & put MyComputer in the 'Look In" 

The file will be located in your "Windows" folder. Once found, make note of 
the actual filename which should look something like this:

Example: newdotnet2_90.dll

*Make sure you write it down exact

Let me know when you've donne that & post the name please that you find


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I Found it!!!!!!!


newdotnet3_3
6.dll


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

OK... did you write its name down??


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

alright now... we're almost thru

Close the Find or Search window then... 

Click Start 
Click Run 

Copy and paste in the following line (adapting the name of the file, if required) 

"rundll32 c:\windows\newdotnet3_3 
6.dll,NewDotNetUninstall" 

Click OK 

You should then see a small window asking if you want to uninstall the New.net application. Click Yes. Once this is done, restart your computer. This should keep the .dll from loading up at startup of your computer.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

newdotnet3_3
6.dll


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Now should take care of the warning you were getting.

Now you need to download Ad-aware... go to http://www.lavasoft.de & choose english then downlaod.

Im going to have to go soon


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Did you do this??



rundll32 c:\windows\newdotnet3_3 6.dll,NewDotNetUninstall

Click OK


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I put that in the run box like you said but no box ever came up to ask anything or to tell me to reboot


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok go back to search and put newdotnet3_3 
6.dll in there

if it finds it... make note of where it is ... should be windows

Are you sure you removed it at add-remove


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I get a box that says windows can't find it.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Or, if you can't seem to get this to work, maybe just leave it at this.

You've now disabled NewDotNet from starting up by unchecking it in Msconfig/startup, so it won't be causing any more trouble. 


Good luck,


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

newdotnet3_3 6*.* try that in search


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

It is gone from add/remove.


It is in folder C.Windows


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok Tony... thanks... I didn't see your post at first



Now spoiled brat you need to get ad-aware


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

ok if you see it in windows... go to run... copy this exact

rundll32 c:\windows\newdotnet3_3 6.dll,NewDotNetUninstall 

paste it in run & click ok

minimize this window when you do that


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Thank Y ou so much for all the help. You are all really great people. You take a lot of time to explain things and it is very much appreciated. I'll let you know if I have any more problem.


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

hey brat... don't forget to get ad-aware & run it every night...delete everything it finds

Youre very welcome


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Ok. I'll use adaware. I already have it installed.
Thanks Again!!!!!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

what was the error in your e-mail about?


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

I was getting mail returned to me that I didn't even send saying
that it had to be returned because of errors. I get mail to me from
people I've never heard of about things like making cd covers. It's 
been crazy. One lady got the same letter about the cd covers and
it said it was from me. She wanted to know how I got her e-mail
adress and what it was all about. I haven't gotten any today.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

hopefully thats corrected now. The New.net was most likely the culprit behind that... let us know if you need more help.


----------



## spoiled_brat109 (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks I sure will. I've never had such good help with a 
problem as I've gotten here. Thanks one more time.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Im just glad I was able to help you


----------

